

Fitness Apps Suck - fsniper
https://medium.com/p/4dfd99a584d1

======
bandy
Or if you're suddenly going from your walking pace to 20-30-65-75MPH, you
probably aren't the fastest human on the planet. You got on a bus and forgot
to turn the darn thing off when you reached your bus stop. Just like most of
the tracking apps have an "auto-pause" feature for when it looks as if you're
taking a breather, they should have a settable max point where it will break
the activity into a separate segment when you're clearly going faster than you
can make yourself go.

Also, skip the UI sugar for the main purpose - TRACKING - of your app. If I
want a map, I'd click over to the mapping application to see where I am. It
should start quickly and start recording quickly, possibly notifying me that
while it can trivially determine my location from the wealth of Wi-Fi signals
permeating the campus, it's going to throw up a modal d-box and demand a click
from me b/c the GPS doesn't get an immediate fix when they turn it on until
you've made three taps into the program.

